# Grandmaster Robert Law



## Enson (Jul 27, 2004)

i got my new black belt mag yesterday and i say this site:

www.ninja-training.com 

has anyone heard of this guy before? or has anyone been to his camp? he has some pictures with hatusmi, tenamura, hayes, and bussey. he calls it "geijin ryu."


----------



## Kreth (Jul 27, 2004)

Another "Ninja" that popped up during the Ninja Boom. With some of the names you've been throwing out, I'd have thought you'd been skimming through old copies of Ninja magazine.

Jeff


----------



## Jay Bell (Jul 27, 2004)

Beyond the propaganda pics, I also noticed this:

29th Grandmaster of Geijin Ryu

119th Grandmaster of Yoshin Ryu


----------



## MJS (Jul 27, 2004)

Back when Ninja magazine was out, I saw pics. of this guy.  As for him being legit??  No idea.  As for the photos of him with Bussey, Hatsumi, and the others....what is that proving?? Nothing IMO!  Just because you take a pic. with someone does not offer proof that you yourself are teaching legit. ninjutsu.  People attend seminars and camps with Masters, post them in their "school" and then say to people, "See, I'm a personal student of Hatsumi"  Show me some live proof of your ranking, diplomas, etc. and then you can make a more accurate choice.

Mike


----------



## Enson (Jul 27, 2004)

MJS said:
			
		

> . People attend seminars and camps with Masters, post them in their "school" and then say to people, "See, I'm a personal student of Hatsumi" Show me some live proof of your ranking, diplomas, etc. and then you can make a more accurate choice.
> 
> Mike


i can agree with that.

i completley forgot that they had a ninja magazine till i looked on that site today. about me brining up old names kinda coincidental (spelling). lol! or is it?:uhyeah:


----------



## Kreth (Jul 27, 2004)

Exactly, I have pictures of me with Hatsumi Sensei, SKH, and others. I also have a pic of me with a gentleman who holds an 8th dan in Judo (one of the higher ranks at the Kodokan, IIRC). I'm drawing a blank on the name, and don't have the book he autographed for me handy. None of this makes me a Grandmaster.

Jeff


----------



## Shogun (Jul 27, 2004)

> 119th Grandmaster of Yoshin Ryu


Yoshin ryu doesnt have a grandmaster. it was ressurected by master Moore and some other jujutsu instructors. They brought it back to life just as Pankration was ressurected.


----------



## Jay Bell (Jul 28, 2004)

_From koryu.com_ 

Yoshin-ryu
Systems: naginatajutsu; sojutsu (nagayari; tanso); bojutsu (hanbo); kusarigamajutsu
Date founded: early Tokugawa period (ca. 1660)
Founded by: Akiyama Shirobei Yoshitoki
Present representative/headmaster: Koyama Takako, 13th headmaster
Primarily located in: Hiroshima Prefecture 

Just not the one he's claiming..


----------



## Don Roley (Jul 28, 2004)

Talked about before.

http://www.e-budo.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?threadid=25015

Can we move this to Horror stories?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 28, 2004)

Not moveing it at this time. The info that has been posted here needs to be where those with questions later on can turn and find it. If they whe new to the forum they would look in this catagory first.

If anyone has any more information on the man or what he actualy teaches please post But please no Flame war on him as he is not here to defend himslef.


----------



## Enson (Jul 28, 2004)

its pretty sad that he has to refer back to old "ninja" magazines to establish credibility. apparently some like him but i wouldn't choose something that has an old hand drawn picture of sho kosugi as my dojo.


----------



## punisher73 (Jul 29, 2004)

Doesn't "geijin" mean something like "foreigner" or am I mistaking this for something else?


----------



## Kreth (Jul 29, 2004)

You're thinking of "gaijin", which is a shortened form of "gaikokujin".


----------



## hazo (Aug 6, 2007)

ok so i found this site by chance as i was searching for my old teacher grandmaster robert law. this man has some serious skill, he showed me some crazy stuff. i wasnt with him foe long cause i absolutly hated the way he taught. i found him one day by chance and joined. he then closed the school where we were at the time whuch was in downsview just off of chesswood. this is in toronto ontario canda for all those who dont know. he then moved the operation into his home where we had a tiny training area. know i have no idea where he is located. but i heard he is down in the city now. the man has some crazy stories. some just to far fetched. i dont doubt his skills jsut question to many other things which if you ever met him and heard what i heard you would and should question it too.  he had a " no question rule" which was one of the things i hated most. question every thing!!! under his teaching it was very easy to get an ego. he made you believe you were untouchable compared to other arts. i now fight muay thai, i have so for 2 years now. i just want to walk in to his school and challange anyone. this is not out of disrespect or spite. just so all his students don't go around beliving everythig he says and getting themselfs into some potential trouble one day.


----------



## newtothe dark (Aug 16, 2007)

I remember him from the old Ninja mgs wow he is still around. During those days everyone was a ninja.


----------

